
Making a swift macOS password manager for people who hate the cloud - swlkr
https://dev.to/swlkr/day-12-swift-macos-password-manager-for-people-who-hate-the-cloud-1pmn
======
mroll
Fun read. Also reminds me that I wish I knew of a better password management
strategy. I’m currently using an rsa encrypted text file on my laptop

~~~
swlkr
Sounds like a good strategy to me, although yeah I guess if you want to have
those passwords on your phone too, might be a pain

